# Edoardo Soleri



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2017)

Attaccante nato a Roma nel 1997, è stato il capocannonieri del giorne C dello scorso campionato primavera (24 reti in 22 presenze). Non è riuscito però a vincere la manifestazione, aggiudicata dall'Inter.

Quest'anno vestirà la maglia dello Spezia, in prestito.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2017)

E' il figlio del Freddo di Romanzo Criminale?


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Attaccante nato a Roma nel 1997, è stato il capocannonieri del giorne C dello scorso campionato primavera (24 reti in 22 presenze). Non è riuscito però a vincere la manifestazione, aggiudicata dall'Inter.
> 
> Quest'anno vestirà la maglia dello Spezia, in prestito.


Di Soleri ne ho sentito parlar molto bene, di Marchizza e Tumminiello che mi dici?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Di Soleri ne ho sentito parlar molto bene, di Marchizza e Tumminiello che mi dici?



Questi 3 sembrano i più promettenti. Punterei più su Soleri che Tumminello anche per via del fisico, tra l'altro mi pare che nonostante la stazza lui faccia da seconda punta a Tumminello.

Pecca forse in esplosività per gli alti livelli, vediamo se sarà un limite determinante.


----------



## PheelMD (2 Luglio 2017)

Soleri me ce chiamano solo e guardie e pe tutti l'artri so il Freddo


----------



## PheelMD (2 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' il figlio del Freddo di Romanzo Criminale?



4-3-3 tridente Libanese-Freddo-Dandi

Non avevo nemmeno letto e avevo già fatto lo stesso riferimento


----------



## ralf (3 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questi 3 sembrano i più promettenti. Punterei più su Soleri che Tumminello anche per via del fisico, tra l'altro mi pare che nonostante la stazza lui faccia da seconda punta a Tumminello.
> 
> Pecca forse in esplosività per gli alti livelli, vediamo se sarà un limite determinante.



Su Marchizza ho letto paragoni con Bonucci, cmq mi pare sia stato ceduto in prestito al Sassuolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su Marchizza ho letto paragoni con Bonucci, cmq mi pare sia stato ceduto in prestito al Sassuolo.



Sì, con riscatto e controriscatto. (stessa formula di Soleri)

Secondo te chi può emergere quest'anno di nuovo ? Avremo tempo per fare altre schede.


----------



## ralf (3 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, con riscatto e controriscatto. (stessa formula di Soleri)
> 
> Secondo te chi può emergere quest'anno di nuovo ? Avremo tempo per fare altre schede.



Dunno... della Roma Luca Pellegrini e forse Cangiano.


----------

